
YC applications are due - 3 questions to ask yourself - ivankirigin
http://tipjoys2cents.blogspot.com/2008/03/yc-applications-are-due-3-questions-to.html
======
staunch
I love the first one especially. I've come to totally love interviews. It's so
fun to learn about new companies from the inside. I go into every interview
with a big smile on my face like I'm about to unwrap a Christmas present.

On #4, napa cabbage is good too.

